# Couple of SW questions



## jimbogregs (Jul 4, 2006)

So, my tank has had live rock in for about ten days and all my nitrate and phosphate are all at zero, was going to whip down to BAs whitby tonight to pick up some snails and hermits, they should be okay at this stage shouldn't they? Would it be safe to add a few more pieces of cured rock as well?
Will post pics once snails have cleaned some of the algae that one always gets when starting.

JG


----------



## wtac (Mar 17, 2006)

As long as NH3 and NO2 are zero, you are fine to add the critters and cured LR.

HTH


----------



## jimbogregs (Jul 4, 2006)

Thanks Wilson, put in 41/2 lbs more lr yesterday as well as a peppermint shrimp, some hermits and snails.
Pics to come.

JG


----------



## wtac (Mar 17, 2006)

NP JG . 

Make sure that you have larger empty shells for the hermits to move into as they grow, so they don't kill your snails or their shells. Ron might be @the BA/Whitby. Tell him you know me and he'll treat you right. Same goes for Roy in the drygoods section.


----------



## jimbogregs (Jul 4, 2006)

When I was there I had a bit of a whinge about how much more expensive they were for some bits and they took $30 of a new skimmer which I thought was pretty decent.
Will remember for next time though.
JG


----------



## blossom112 (Mar 19, 2008)

Congrats !!!
I find astrea snaILS EAT like pigs and should have your algae eaten in days


----------

